# Dimension labs Sibutramine



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Anyone used this stuff? Any good? Guessing it's used when dieting?

Dimension say their new stuff is "mental" and they're gonna send me a few tubs to try out. Obviously not gonna use just now cos I'm not dieting but probably something I'll use in the new year.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Well, it's definitely strong. Too much for me to handle, had to come off it after a couple of days.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/298995-sibutramine-first-week-feeling-bad/?do=embed


----------



## Floyd67 (Aug 16, 2017)

I take it regularly works a treat, need to get some more though.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Used it but only within their 'Ultraburn' , gave me a good kick for a few weeks.

Can't say it subdued my hunger though.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Used it loads! Last batch wasn't to good though, even last ultra and t5 batch that contained sibutramine had the not so good sibutramine in it. Ultra still worked as normal just didn't suppress appetite that well, But there new batches are like the old hacks ones. Potent! My source got freebie sibutramines to hand out so got 1 myself couple days ago my wife has had 1 meal in the past 2 days! Not good! So she dropping dose to half a tab per day.

If your gf/wife takes it get ready for the accusations! It makes women soooooo paranoid lol


----------



## Plymlift (Nov 22, 2017)

I've been a reader on here for a while but only recently signed up so I'm able to comment.

my source for Dimension Ultra Burn and all other gear has moved abroad so I'm currently looking for a new reliable source and I understand I would need an 'in' so I'm in no rush but ASAP lol

with regards to subutramine and reading comment would you recommend for a female to stick to the ultra burn rather than a full dose of Sub on its own?

ive heard a lot say they love it when it's in the tabs mixed with other things but on its own I've heard it can be too strong and especially for a female?


----------



## G (Mar 11, 2013)

There's no reason for it to be stronger by itself as opposed to with something else. Realistically take it with a coffee and you'd have most of the effect of ultraburn for instance.


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

I used to buy lots of sibutramine from d-hacks and it had a speed like effect. Got a few tubs from dimensions and I don't feel it at all. Maybe the earlier version had some stronger s**t I have no idea but it's not doing anything for me anymore. I've taken 4 at once.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

iamyou said:


> I used to buy lots of sibutramine from d-hacks and it had a speed like effect. Got a few tubs from dimensions and I don't feel it at all. Maybe the earlier version had some stronger s**t I have no idea but it's not doing anything for me anymore. I've taken 4 at once.


 Same my last dimension sib wasn't good at all. When I enquired about it they did say that sib has now been banned in China as of last year hence can't get good stuff anymore and was going to discountinue it this was like 2-3 months ago. But had email a couple weeeks ago saying finally sourced proper 99% pure sib. So all new sib will be like old hacks sib.

Notcied Sphinx also had same problem with there sibutramine.


----------



## xC0achx (Nov 6, 2017)

Maybe due to me being a big guy but it doesnt do crap for me.


----------



## xC0achx (Nov 6, 2017)

iamyou said:


> I used to buy lots of sibutramine from d-hacks and it had a speed like effect. Got a few tubs from dimensions and I don't feel it at all. Maybe the earlier version had some stronger s**t I have no idea but it's not doing anything for me anymore. I've taken 4 at once.


 Yes unfortunately everything from Dimension is nothing like Dhacks. Ive tried it all. Struggling to find anything similar to Dhacks of old.


----------



## Leeds23 (Oct 2, 2012)

Used to take 10mg of DHacks about 10am - think this was in about 2013, and that would be it. I wouldn't even think of food for about 10hours or so.

Just used 2 tabs of the sphinx 15mg the other day and while some of the sides were present (cramps) etc, and I didn't need food, just drank water, I avoided the likes of greggs while in town only to give in after about 4 hours and have a full appetite again thus eating about 3 meals in one.

If it's wearing off quickly or just a softer version I might try taking it in the late afternoon before sleep.. I've got to try get some use from it!


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

I don't find the Sphinx sib very good compared to Dhacks or Dimensions. I don't know if they are under-dosed or something else but 1 tab doesn't do much for me and I am very stim sensitive. I vaguely remember seeing a test of the Dhacks sib and each 15mg tab contained something like 22mg or sib so it was over-dosed as a lot of the Dhacks stuff used to be. The Dimension tabs aren't too bad as 1 tab keeps me going for most of the day although a lot of willpower is needed later on in the day.


----------

